
Image Dithering: Eleven Algorithms and Source Code - homarp
http://www.tannerhelland.com/4660/dithering-eleven-algorithms-source-code/
======
homarp
previous discussions:

2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11886318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11886318)

2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15413377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15413377)

